# What type of dog do you have??



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

What kind do you have?

I have a Pugle but it is not the typical one. The typical Pugle has a Pug face with Beagle hair. I have a Beagle face with Pug hair and I love it.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Coal Black Miniature Schnauzer named Sparky.  Nicknamed Sparky the Barky Dog.
No one told him he is miniature, he is 25 pounds.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Chihuahua/ terrier mix  does that make him a Cherrier? (Aka Pound puppy)


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Hold on to your chairs LOL  I have:

2 Cocker Spaniels
3 Bichon Friese (rescues)
2 Brussels Griffons  ( 1 is a rescue he is a diabetic)
2 Pomerians (1 is a rescue little guy has seizures)
1 Weimeraner (hubby's so not really mine)
2 Terrier Mix (brothers belong to my grd daughter but live here)

Also I'm a dog setter so several aweek come and go


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Two salt and pepper Standard Schnauzers--the middle size no one ever sees or recognizes.  LOL  They're aunt & nephew; Kaya is 7 1/2 years old & about 35-38 pounds, Bogie is just over a year & about 50-55 pounds.  His father, Jiggs, took Best of Breed at Westminster last year, and is Kaya's half brother (same mother).  Kaya got all the brains in the family though!

Standards have all the good and bad traits you see in minis behavior-wise, multiplied by a less convenient 20-30 pound larger package.    Now if only I could talk my husband into a giant schnauzer.....


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

A 14 month old male black lab. He weighs nearly sixty pounds and runs pretty fast. He lives for play and food. I should be so lucky.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

wow lb, you are blessed with lots of love at your house.  i have a 13 year old brussels griffon (what are the odds of two people knowing what they are, much less owning them) named nora, and a 12 year old shih tzu named nicky. yes named after nick and nora charles, i was afraid to name one asta, was afraid they would act like the namesake and i don't have enough energy for that. lol


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Carolyn, yes it is strange, I spend a lot of time asking people who want to know what a griff is, Did they see the movie As Good As It Gets with Jack Nicholas... 

My little guy Max is 13 yrs old also, he gets insulin shots twice aday and my Black griff Gidget is just 3 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My best friend Noggin (a.k.a. Nog Dog, a.k.a. The Nogginator) is an Australian Cattle Dog mix (from a local animal orphanage -- please spay/neuter your dogs if you're not a breeder!). I don't know what the "mix" is, other than it likely includes some Pit Bull based on the short hard coat, wide head, and overall size (about 60 pounds versus the typical 30lb for a ACD).


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a cross between a Black Lab and a pot bellied pig (He's the one in my Avatar)
He really is -- short fat barrel of a dog and his tail curls -- has a most unusual wag -- curls and uncurls.

My DD has a beauceron mix (she's a rescue -- the dog not the DD!)


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

L Brandt said:


> Hold on to your chairs LOL I have:
> 
> 2 Cocker Spaniels
> 3 Bichon Friese (rescues)
> ...


Wow!

Although the Cocker's are the only ones on that list I'd marginally call dogs. 

j/k, lol

Do you have a significant other? If so how did you talk them into so many dogs. I've been forbidden to get any more dogs and I only have two.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

It seems that our who0le neighborhood has dogs and I just can't get away from them


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

nora is my second griff. my first little girl was whimsey (yes, lord peter-notice a trend here? lol)  she made it to 14, i lost her to congestive heart disease 13 years ago. her brother was a shih tzu named rascal that made it to 15.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

My mutts.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have two very spoiled Papillons.  One 7 year old female (sable/white), her name is Luciano and she is THE boss of the house.  She gets what ever she wants from her Daddy. Also, one 12 year old male (black/white), his name is Michelangelo and he is also very spoiled.  He has a beautiful black and white coat (even at 12 years of age).  Had another male Papillon that was 12 years old last year when I had to put him to sleep.  He was sable and white and his name was Dario.  He was a very smart dog (also had a temper to match though).  I love Papillons.  They are  beautiful dogs and I love to spoil them.

You may remember Kirby from the Westminister show back in '97 or so.  He was a beautiful black and white Papillon that won best in show that year.  Poor Kirby died at the age of 16 last year I believe.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

We have a black/white/tan tricolor English Springer Spaniel named Tinsel (born on Christmas day. We had 2 Rottweilers before her, Springers before the Rotties


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a pair of Belgian Tervurens.  This is my second pair, and I just adore them.  Kiva and Rainy are a little over 2 years old now, and finally starting to outgrow some of their puppy mischief.  

My avatar is Reka, the female from my previous pair, taking a break from *chasing sheep around*.  She loved chasing them, but she never quite understood the whole herding thing...


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> I have a pair of Belgian Tervurens. This is my second pair, and I just adore them. Kiva and Rainy are a little over 2 years old now, and finally starting to outgrow some of their puppy mischief.
> 
> My avatar is Reka, the female from my previous pair, taking a break from *chasing sheep around*. She loved chasing them, but she never quite understood the whole herding thing...


Those are beautiful dogs. I've always like those. I don't have the room or enough yard for a dog like that or I would have one.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a 2 year old black lab named Boomer. He thinks he is a "lap" dog. I have tried to explain to him that he is a laB not laP dog. He is very calm and laid back for a lab. Never had the puppy chew on everything too hyper to sit still stage. Lucky us! He is my nap buddy...lol.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I have a 2 year old black lab named Boomer. He thinks he is a "lap" dog. I have tried to explain to him that he is a laB not laP dog. He is very calm and laid back for a lab. Never had the puppy chew on everything too hyper to sit still stage. Lucky us! He is my nap buddy...lol.


Noggin loves to sit in my lap if I'll let him. I have one overstuffed chair in which he can jump up from the side, then distribute his 60 pounds so that some of it is supported by the chair's arms. Then as long as I can adjust him so that he doesn't have an elbow poking directly into my lap (concentrating what feels like 100 pounds into 1/2 a square inch of my thigh!) he'll gladly sit there forever, or until I get tired after 20-30 minutes and make him go lie down on his pillow again.


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

We have 5 here at our house:
Sam - 11 year old Akita
Will (6 years) & Grace (9 years) - Golden Retrievers
Lucas - 7 year old Papillon
Baylee - 2-1/2 year old Border Collie Mix

The Goldens are sooooo happy the pool is open so they can swim.  It is especially good therapy  for Grace as she had a broken bone in her front left leg and had to have a rod and 6 screws put in.

We also have 2 parrots - both are 14 years old.  

Last but not least is the love of my life -- an almost 10 year old Spotted Saddle horse.  I have owned him for 3-1/2 years.

Diane


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

We have 2 golden retrievers (& a cat, the orange one, not the white one in this pic, who is no longer with us).
Our mama dog is Thanda (the 'h' is silent) & she will be 10 in August.
Her son is Bear, who will be 5 next week (and he is big; perhaps 75 lbs.) I call him a half-lap dog. He puts his front paws in my lap, but that's about all I can manage.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Lhasa Apso - Harley Davidson Wayt, born May 11, 2000








picture taken December 2000.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a wonderful mutt named Troy.
We know he's got chihuahua but who knows what else.
He's a shelter dog we got in September, and is the BEST friend we could ever want!








The westie in the back is my sister's.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

A shih tzu named Riley. He's in my avatar pic. He will be 5 in November and hes about 4 1/2 lbs. I love him 2 much!


----------



## chefsuzyq (Jun 5, 2009)

My hubby and I have 4 dogs:
two chihuahuas--Tango and Teka
one greyhound-- Barkin (she's the most awesome dog in the world, we adopted her from a rescue agency after she retired)
one chocolate lab--Boom (my hubby is a k9 officer and this is his bomb detection dog)


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

We have four dogs. A Chocolate Lab named Grace, a Boston Terrier named Albert, A Silky Terrier named Lucy and a Yorkshire Terrier named Percy. They are all great.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We have three dogs, a black female standard poodle named Jetta, a small standard/large miniature daschund named Molly and a rat terrier/Italian greyhound mix named Sonny. Jetta and Sonny are rescue dogs, Molly was my mothers until she couldn't care for her any more.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

wow..  
I have a Brussels Griffon by the name of Bentley who is about 5 now
A mix griffon (with mini pin) by the name of Stella who is 7 months
Terrier mix by the name of Mickeyyouresofine who is going on 12
And Buster Brown who is also a terrier mix.  Buster is very old (1 but in good health.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Dusty, 9 year old Brittany
Scampi, 7 year old Beagle


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Angela said:


> Lhasa Apso - Harley Davidson Wayt, born May 11, 2000
> 
> picture taken December 2000.


How cute is this little guy?


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been involved in rescue for ~12 years <that's my excuse, anyway> 

My household includes
Jack - Australian Shepherd (14 y/o)
Lady - Australian Shepherd (10 y/o)
Annie - Australian Shepherd (7 y/o)
Faolan - Australian Shepherd (5 y/o)
Toby - Rat Terrier (10 y/o)
Bell - Rat Terrier (2 y/o)


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

We have a 5 yr old Golden Retriever named Lily, a 90 pound bundle of energy


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

I own a 5 year old Keeshound named Magic. 
We adopted her 3 years ago from an animal rescue group.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL ... we have 4 Chihuahuas (1 of which just had puppies) & a 6 month old rescue Shepard Mix (Lily)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

A Pekingese named Mitzi - she's 9 this summer, I got her as a rescue 2 years ago, she'd been in a small home with over 100 other dogs & the county finally went in & took most of them. 









Think I've told this story before here, but my husband never wanted a dog - I used to say "my next husband would love dogs" - over time that changed to "my next husband will be a dog", not that I don't love the one I've had for almost 36 years now. At any rate - I saw her picture on petfinder.com and just knew that she was "my" dog. He eventually capitulated. And he really likes her - she turned out to be the perfect dog for us, even though I'd never have thought I'd want a Pekingese (especially after seeing them on dog shows!) This isn't her, but without her trips to the groomers, she'd look a lot like this...









Without my husband I'd probably be "crazy dog lady" - but not with 100 dogs!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My little guy in my avatar is my just over 1yrold Cairn Terrier - named Rascal.

And yes, the name fits.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's my boy, Harley. He's a 90 lb. chocolate lab who we call root beer barrel a lot of the time. He's very round 
Sorry for the grainy cell phone pics.

Ready to watch the inauguration (his guy won)









With his boy









With the Grande Dame of the house enjoying the heat from the Aga


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Two rescue pugs here. Dewey is in my avatar. He was my second adopted pug. Rocky was my first who lived to be 16.5. Dewey's approx. 11 years old and was found hit by a car (at approx. 1.5 years old). His whole pelvis shattered and back leg broken. He has nuts and bolts in there and you would never know it! 

Shasta is about 9 and we adopted her at 1 year old and she had been in 4 homes already! And, she is an awesome dog! 

I also run Southeast Pug Rescue (rescuepug.com) and most often have a foster or two. My last foster pair just got adopted out.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have a black lab named Jazzy who will be turning 4yrs old this year  
She is huge lol 
The blocky type lab,and she weighs about 90lbs,and yes she still thinks she is a "lap puppy"
I also am owned by cats, Siamese ,Persian, and a big ole orange alley cat hehe


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> Here's my boy, Harley. He's a 90 lb. chocolate lab who we call root beer barrel a lot of the time. He's very round


He's adorable! I love the pics 

This thread reminds me yet again that my Hub would really, really like it if we owned (or rather, supported and spoiled) a pug ...

CK


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> He's adorable! I love the pics
> 
> This thread reminds me yet again that my Hub would really, really like it if we owned (or rather, supported and spoiled) a pug ...
> 
> CK


hey, I just happen to know some pug rescue groups.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's my handsome man. He is a Siberian Husky Mix - a pound pooch that I saved. This is him getting out of the forebay after a swim. He loves the water and snow.

Sailor


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> hey, I just happen to know some pug rescue groups.


Thanks! We do have a wonderful pug rescue group where we live, and they recently hosted a Pugnic that we only learned about when it was over. Their website is still under construction, but it'll soon be featuring pugs up for adoption. Needless to say, I have it bookmarked! 

CK

PS: Your avatar pug's a cutie.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Confession from someone who worked in a shelter: I've never had a mixed breed dog. This is far from intentional, but a product of only room for so many pets and falling in love with shelties in my early twenties. I'll always have a rescue sheltie or two, providing I'd still be up to having pets. 

The current tally is:

Ferguson, the rescue sheltie.

Rhiannon/Pony, the rescue greyhound

Violet, the non-rescue dachshund who I got the day after losing my favorite dog, a sheltie. I got Violet from backyard breeders, because I wasn't thinking straight.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Thanks! We do have a wonderful pug rescue group where we live, and they recently hosted a Pugnic that we only learned about when it was over. Their website is still under construction, but it'll soon be featuring pugs up for adoption. Needless to say, I have it bookmarked!
> 
> CK
> 
> PS: Your avatar pug's a cutie.


Where do you live?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I luv Pugs,and have ever since I met one years ago named Winston 
Sadly to my knowledge,no Pug rescues around me.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> Where do you live?


I'm in the sunny South, and love it!  (I'd be more exact, but I'd feel as if I was invading Hub's space. Marriage is always a compromise, hence the 'To Pug Or Not To Pug' question we keep asking ourselves.)

CK


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

sailor said:


> Here's my handsome man. He is a Siberian Husky Mix - a pound pooch that I saved. This is him getting out of the forebay after a swim. He loves the water and snow.
> 
> Sailor


Oh boy that fur looks hot. 

Love Huskies, my best friends growing up had them.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Some Adorable canines.  

I finally will have a chance to get a pup sometime in August, going for Rottweiler


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a Sheltie named Jasper... here he is in his favorite pose.









and in his more active mode...


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


>


Very cute dog!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

We have one adult german shepard named Josie.  We haven't had her long so I don't know how old she is.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

It's so wonderful to see so many gorgeous furbabies being loved and spoiled!

We have:

Liberty - 5 yr old black and tan Rottie/Pit Bull mix (avatar pic).  She was adopted from a rescue, my hubby's doing.  Not the best behaved dog but as sweet as can be.  lol
Taffy - 7 yr old brindle Lab/Pit Bull mix.  Also adopted from a rescue, my doing. 
Doozer - 7 yr old black and tan Schnauzer/Dachsund/Terrier mix.  My hubby found him in the woods with a bullet wound in his leg.  He was in bad shape but we got and fixed him up and have had him ever since.  He caught him with a bologna sandwich.  

We also have a 4th "dog" name Mimi who prefers to live in a cat suit.  She begs, growls, and follows the dogs around like one of them.  lol  

There are also various foster pets in and out of here occassionally.  The most animals I've had in this house at once was 11!  It was nuts but never a dull moment.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I want: Another *LHASA APSO*.

I got my 1st (Muffin) in 1985 lived to almost 17. 
My second (Sophia) just passed last July (poor baby was only 5...I lost her to a sudden death)

My HUBBY... THE MEANIE won't let me get another...he said he's all done. I think all the members of these boards should send hin nasty letters.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My two-year old lab. She's really spoiled. Gets to get a ride in the care several times a week and goes to the dog park at least twice a week. She's earned it. Such a good girl I think she needs a buddy


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm getting a new puppy. He's name is Tommy and I will be picking him up in 10 days. I can't wait.  He is a Schnorgi, half schnauzer and half corgi.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i can't believe all the "wookie" dogs on here.that's what my late hubby and i nickednamed our brussels griffons after seeing star wars, of course by the time we saw ewoks and realized they really looked more like that, the name had stuck. lol.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a big mutt named Max. I also have a pappillon named Lila. ( that's princess Lila to you) She's the best thing ever! I never knew small dogs would be so much fun. She has an "incident" a few years ago that cost a lot of money. I have told her several time that she must live at least 10 more years for the cost to average out to $100.00 a year! I hope it's okay to mention third furry friend, Mustii my very handsome Manx cat.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

This is Molly, the family Groodle.
She's loved by all. During walks, strangers stop to say hello, and Molly loves nothing more.  Well, maybe except for BUBBLES!



 

Yes, that last one is the obligatory puppy photo.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

sjc said:


> I want: Another *LHASA APSO*.
> 
> I got my 1st (Muffin) in 1985 lived to almost 17.
> My second (Sophia) just passed last July (poor baby was only 5...I lost her to a sudden death)
> ...


Just give us the email address, you know us "All for one, and one for All", or is that all for kindle?


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

We have a German shepherd, Tiberius. He is a good boy, though he manages to be CONSTANTLY underfoot  But he listens very well and is great with our two boys. Not the sharpest crayon in the box at times, though!

We also had a Maltese, Macy, who passed away just over two years ago. We miss her every day


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

reemixx said:


> This is Molly, the family Groodle.
> She's loved by all. During walks, strangers stop to say hello, and Molly loves nothing more.  Well, maybe except for BUBBLES!


Molly is a cutie! What is the 'g' part of Groodle?
************************************

We have two dogs, both rescues. Huckleberry is part lab; we don't know what the other part is. We've talked about getting a DNA test done to find out, since he is so cool.









Duke, part German Shepherd, is our newest addition. He was about 1 1/2 when we acquired him and had been chained up in a backyard for most of his life. We've been trying to get him socialized...no easy task. He was shy and unsure when we got him, but he has come out of his shell. Here he is in his favorite spot:









We have since thrown that cloud blanket. I don't know what it did to him, but Duke just had to rip some stuffing out of it. Fortunately the dogs have both moved past their puppy stage and don't chew or tear things up anymore. Duke still relocates shoes, but at least he doesn't chew on them.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Molly is gorgeous! As are the bubble shots.  

I am loving seeing all these loved pets here.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

That avatar pic of Duke and Huckle started my day with a smile. 

Speaking of pugs (which I was yesterday) Winston Churchill was inspired to poetry (doggerel, as he said) when his little daughter's pet was sick:

    Poor Puggy-wug 

    Oh, what is the matter with poor Puggy-wug?
    Pet him and kiss him and give him a hug,
    Run and fetch him a suitable drug, 
    Wrap him up tenderly all in a rug, 
    That is the way to cure Puggy-wug. 

All the dogs here are lucky.

CK


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I'm in the sunny South, and love it!  (I'd be more exact, but I'd feel as if I was invading Hub's space. Marriage is always a compromise, hence the 'To Pug Or Not To Pug' question we keep asking ourselves.)
> 
> CK


Okay. I was just asking as I know most of the rescue groups and know some who do adopt out of their area etc. Good luck on your pug search!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> Okay. I was just asking as I know most of the rescue groups and know some who do adopt out of their area etc. Good luck on your pug search!


I appreciate the help, Brenda. 

I take it you rescued your pug? It really touches me, the many people here who adopted/saved their pets, and who help out in that cause.

CK


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I appreciate the help, Brenda.
> 
> I take it you rescued your pug? It really touches me, the many people here who adopted/saved their pets, and who help out in that cause.
> 
> CK


Both of mine are rescues and I run Southeast Pug Rescue in GA (and other states). You'll have to come down for Pugfest in October!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> ...It really touches me, the many people here who adopted/saved their pets, and who help out in that cause.


With so many dogs in shelters, orphanages, and rescue programs, there was no way I could rationalize buying a pure-bred dog from a breeder of any sort (and especially not a "puppy mill"). I suppose if I needed a working dog for a particular purpose (hunting, herding, ratting, etc.) then I would consider a pure-bred that has been bred for that purpose. But since I just want a companion, it's always going to be a shelter dog for me, and probably the funny-looking one nobody else wants as long as he has a good temperament.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Pug (Wheezie) and 2 English Bulldogs (Otis and Beaulah). Wheezie is obviously my screen name and she used to be my avatar until recently. 
Lettie


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> Both of mine are rescues and I run Southeast Pug Rescue in GA (and other states). You'll have to come down for Pugfest in October!


I visited the SEPRA website (very nice-looking and organized) and bookmarked the Pugfest logistics. It looks like a perfect Fall roadtrip destination.  Many thanks!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

NogDog said:


> With so many dogs in shelters, orphanages, and rescue programs, there was no way I could rationalize buying a pure-bred dog from a breeder of any sort (and especially not a "puppy mill").


Once we make the big decision, it's definitely a rescued/adopted dog for us...and as you noted, sweet temper means a lot more than blue blood. Dogs saved from bad situations respond so much to kindness...it's heart-wrenching, but in a good way. 

CK


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

So many pet owners here


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I have two cardigan welsh corgi's. Unlike the pembroke welsh corgi's, these kids have tails. The one on the left is my tri, Cooper (a lot like my avitar, don't you think?) and the one on the right is my blue merle, Belle. They have the best personalities and are so loving.

We had a cairn terrier and a mini poodle before these two. All such sweet dogs. (though, I don't think there are many dogs I don't like)


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Wheezie said:


> I have a Pug (Wheezie) and 2 English Bulldogs (Otis and Beaulah).


LOL! Absolutely adore 'em! 

Pugs make me laugh so much, too. They're such clowns.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I have two cardigan welsh corgi's. Unlike the pembroke welsh corgi's, these kids have tails. The one on the left is my tri, Cooper (a lot like my avitar, don't you think?) and the one on the right is my blue merle, Belle. They have the best personalities and are so loving.
> 
> We had a cairn terrier and a mini poodle before these two. All such sweet dogs. (though, I don't think there are many dogs I don't like)


I so want a corgi one day!!! Or even a corgi mix - I just love the short-legged dogs.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

NogDog said:


> With so many dogs in shelters, orphanages, and rescue programs, there was no way I could rationalize buying a pure-bred dog from a breeder of any sort (and especially not a "puppy mill"). I suppose if I needed a working dog for a particular purpose (hunting, herding, ratting, etc.) then I would consider a pure-bred that has been bred for that purpose. But since I just want a companion, it's always going to be a shelter dog for me, and probably the funny-looking one nobody else wants as long as he has a good temperament.


And, this is why I feel guilty *only* doing pug rescue! I've been trying to get someone to take over my pug rescue group for a few years now so I can branch out and help all dogs, but no one's stepped up to the plate yet. One day.......


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

We have 
Otis- 5yo Boxer
Sully- 1yo Boston Terrier


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Once we make the big decision, it's definitely a rescued/adopted dog for us...and as you noted, sweet temper means a lot more than blue blood. Dogs saved from bad situations respond so much to kindness...it's heart-wrenching, but in a good way.
> 
> CK


My daughter & her husband got a Boston terrier from a local breeder about 6 years ago. Brody's a terrific little dog, smart & energetic. It's probably because Brody was such a good dog when he stayed with us for 4 months that my husband agreed to getting our Pekingese. Last fall they moved into a bigger house with a fenced yard and decided to get a second dog. They wanted a boxer so checked with the local boxer rescue organization. They ended up with Annabelle, who's probably a boxer mix - she was picked up as a stray. She's a beautiful dog, and DD says she's incredibly loving, really sweet, and terrific with their now-toddling daughter. I haven't met my newest granddog yet, probably will get out to San Antonio this fall to meet her.








My other granddog is also a rescue - found as a tiny puppy by some boys in the woods. He's part American bulldog, part who knows what. Such a good boy Duke is...lets "his" children climb all over him.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> And, this is why I feel guilty *only* doing pug rescue! I've been trying to get someone to take over my pug rescue group for a few years now so I can branch out and help all dogs, but no one's stepped up to the plate yet. One day.......


Don't feel guilty! You're still rescuing a dog that someone else gave up on for one reason or another, right? An abandoned Pug has as much right to a good home as an abandoned mutt. I admittedly have a special soft spot in my heart for mutts and in general prefer larger dogs over miniatures and toys, but I love them all and they all deserve good homes. If only people were more conscientious about uncontrolled breeding and making responsible choices about dog ownership, none of this would be a question at all.  Of course, then I would never have had the opportunity to have Noggin share my life....


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

2 Wheaten Terriers ages 8 and 10. Still think they are puppies and are full of energy and love.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Meemo said:


> My daughter & her husband got a Boston terrier from a local breeder about 6 years ago. Brody's a terrific little dog, smart & energetic. It's probably because Brody was such a good dog when he stayed with us for 4 months that my husband agreed to getting our Pekingese. Last fall they moved into a bigger house with a fenced yard and decided to get a second dog. They wanted a boxer to checked with the local boxer rescue organization. They ended up with Annabelle, who's probably a boxer mix - she was picked up as a stray. She's a beautiful dog, and DD says she's incredibly loving, really sweet, and terrific with their now-toddling daughter.
> My other granddog is also a rescue - found as a tiny puppy by some boys in the woods. He's part American bulldog, part who knows what. Such a good boy Duke is...lets "his" children climb all over him.


The way dogs can be so patient and protective with little children who pull their whiskers and treat them like horsies always gets to me. 
Your picture reminds me of how Hub's parents favored Boston Terriers, and spoiled them terribly; I'm only too sure the tradition would continue! Our ultimate choice will be a small dog...a 'little buddy,' as my father-in-law called his. (If Hub had his druthers, I'm pretty sure we'd have both a Boston _and_ a pug.)

CK


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

One of my poor doggies is sick.  

Hasn't been able to eat or keep fluids down for two days.  Spent the night at the vet, lots of xrays with barium to see if he has some sort of blockage, vet not encouraged with the barium passage so she is going to open him up to see if their is in fact a blockage.

Stupid dog probably got a rose cane lodged in there somewhere.  Yeah he rips them down and chews on them thorns and all.  Going to chop down my beautiful yellow rose bush tonight so he can't do it again.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Forster said:


> One of my poor doggies is sick.


Keep us posted, Forster. I hope it turns out okay. It's a bummer about your rose...the things we do for our loved ones, eh?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Forster said:


> One of my poor doggies is sick.


Hope he's okay - my daughter's dog had to have emergency surgery last year after eating something(s) and developing a blockage. They almost lost him but he's fine now.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> The way dogs can be so patient and protective with little children who pull their whiskers and treat them like horsies always gets to me.


Protective of little ones brings back memories.
Back when I were a single dad raising my the 4 year old daughter -- just starting to date my beloved wife, my darling daughter used to LOVE to try and get me dog bit! 
Wife to be had a 100 pound German Shepard -- we'd be over at her house and daughter and I'd get to horsing around and she's let out an "EEK" and I'd have a hundred pounds of Shepard in my face. 
Daughter would giggle about it and then next chance she got -- "EEK" and there was Garion, back in my face with the "What you doing to that girl" attitude. It really is a miracle that I didn't end up getting bit!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

We have:

an 8 yo apricot miniature poodle-Rudy
a 10 month old Chesapeake Bay Retriever-Kodi (see avatar)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Forster said:


> One of my poor doggies is sick.  ...


Here's hoping he comes through it with flying colors. I had to leave Noggin with the vet overnight just a few days before this past Christmas, to have a lump removed by the surgeon the next morning. That was one of my most anxious nights ever. Fortunately the operation went smoothly, and a week later when the biopsy came back negative I was one very happy guy. So best of luck; Noggin and I will be waiting anxiously to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Forster said:


> One of my poor doggies is sick.
> Stupid dog probably got a rose cane lodged in there somewhere. Yeah he rips them down and chews on them thorns and all. Going to chop down my beautiful yellow rose bush tonight so he can't do it again.


 Wishing a complete recovery to your pet, and perhaps a fence around the roses?

CK


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Here's hoping he comes through it with flying colors. I had to leave Noggin with the vet overnight just a few days before this past Christmas, to have a lump removed by the surgeon the next morning. That was one of my most anxious nights ever. Fortunately the operation went smoothly, and a week later when the biopsy came back negative I was one very happy guy. So best of luck; Noggin and I will be waiting anxiously to hear how it turns out.


Poor Noggin's wearing the "Cone of Shame". ("Up" reference there - loved that movie, especially the dogs!)


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Vet just called, dog is doing well. Wasn't the rose bush (though I'm still going to take it down). He ate two pair of underwear, one lodged in his stomach and one in his intestines.

My daughter _is_ going to clean up her stinking room.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Forster said:


> Vet just called, dog is doing well. Wasn't the rose bush (though I'm still going to take it down). He ate two pair of underwear, one lodged in his stomach and one in his intestines.
> 
> My daughter _is_ going to clean up her stinking room.


I'd be laughing if it weren't so potentially serious. Reminds me a bit of something I saw on TV once about a big Lab that had to be operated on because it lived near a golf course and had a stomach full of a couple dozen golf balls. 

Hope the vet sorts everything out for the pup and the daughter gets her room sorted, too.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We have 2 dogs:
Pembroke Welsh Corgi (yes, the ones without a tail). She will be 7 years old this summer and is still full of spit and vinegar! She is quite funny! It amazes people to see a dog without a tail, but just seems normal to us since she's been around so long. 
Black lab mix - he will be 9 this summer and still gets bossed around by the corgi, who thinks she is most definitely the boss!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

This is going to be long, I have 7 dogs

Here's a picture of me and Poppy. She was a filthy mess when I got her from the shelter. I have no idea what has gone into her.









This is Moose, he is Blue Merle Chihuahua/Dachshund mix I rescued from a breeder who decided she didn't want him
















This little brown guy in front is Odie, maybe chihuahua/dachshund, he was turned over to a rescue by his previous owners because they wanted a cuter dog









This is Caesar, probably a Corgi mix, I adopted him from a shelter the day he was going to be put to sleep. His owner turned him in because he was Heartworm + When my vet did an Xray to see how bad his heart was damaged he found a bullet slug in his shoulder and one in his liver.









This is Angel, clearly a Chow mix, maybe some Catahoula with those coat markings. She was abandoned at her previous owner's friend's house and he turned her into the shelter when it became clear the owner wasn't coming back. She was my one try at fostering. 









Gus, my old man. I got him from the shelter when he was probably 10 years old. He had been severely neglected for years, has multiple health issues. I have spent thousands trying to get him as healthy and comfortable as I can. Everyone loves Gus. Probably a Bassett/Lab mix
















And last is Merle. Merle was abandoned at a shelter. He was so traumatized he just balled up in a corner of his kennel and woould not make eye contact. The shelter thought he was unadoptable.I have had him more than a year and he has come a long way, but he still has huge fear issues. It really is very sad. The shelter contacts me every so often to see how he is doing.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

These are two I mourn

Sable was a Pomeranian mix I had since she was 6 weeks old. She died when she was 15. She had developed congestive heart failure when she was 12. Finally the medications just didn't help anymore. Sable was my only dog for many years after my husband died, she was a wonderful dog









This is Queenie. I only had her 6 months before she died of renal failure. She was dumped at my vet's office in really horrible shape. Horribly matted, mange, deaf, eye infections, oozing sores, no teeth. They had her 6 weeks and were unable to get anyone to take her. They work with several rescue groups but none would take her, she really did look like she would die any minute. As soon as I saw her I told them I would give her a home. She did really well with me. The before pictures are the day I brought her home. I only had her 6 months but really became attached and I still cry when I think of her.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

It's like I said over at the Bazaar...this thread reaffirms my faith in humanity. The rescued dogs here were truly loved back to life. 

CK


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

louiseb said:


> These are two I mourn
> This is Queenie. I only had her 6 months before she died of renal failure. She was dumped at my vet's office in really horrible shape. Horribly matted, mange, deaf, eye infections, oozing sores, no teeth. They had her 6 weeks and were unable to get anyone to take her. They work with several rescue groups but none would take her, she really did look like she would die any minute. As soon as I saw her I told them I would give her a home. She did really well with me. The before pictures are the day I brought her home. I only had her 6 months but really became attached and I still cry when I think of her.


 

They were so lucky to have you. Keep doin' good.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

It is obvious that they all have thrived under your care.  You are a good person.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

We have 2 greyhounds, both rescues. Although there are many wonderful, reputable greyhound breeders who race their dogs, in general I am not a fan of greyhound racing. Far more dogs are bred every year than can possibly be adopted. The greyhound rescue community has put enough pressure on the breeders that in the last 5-10 years they have gotten much more selective about breeding; but too many people still treat the dogs as commodities. (Kim gets off soapbox.)

We have 10 year old Bayo, the king of the couch, and 5 year old Bo, the goofball. Greyhounds are such wonderful pets. Rarely bark, barely shed, and so sweet. Very "into" their people. Not nearly as active as most people think, remember, they are sprinters! They are often referred to as "45mph couch potatoes". I'm a member of this group

http://www.gpawisconsin.org/forum/phpBB2/

and I would encourage anyone who is interested to contact me, or to check out a rescue organization-there are many! (Also please note: Greyhound Pets of America is officially "racing neutral". I, however, am not. I did not mean to imply anything other than a personal opinion about racing.)

I will post pix of the pups when I have a chance.

Kim


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

You guys are very nice, my dogs are a joy to me and give back way more than they get from me.  

There is a very active greyhound rescue in my area. I often see many of them at the dog park. They are gorgeous, sweet animals. The rescue groups have really made a big difference over the last 10 years in the plight of these dogs. I know they have to be neutral to continue to work with the racing groups. There still are too many owners putting down dogs unable to win races though. I do agree with your personal feelings on the "sport". I grew up in Florida where greyhound racing was very popular.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I continue to love and be moved by these pictures and stories.

On the greyhound issue, a group does not have to be racing neutral to get dogs. I got my girl from Michigan Regap, and they are staunchly anti-racing. They have no trouble getting dogs -- as it should be if the point is really to save animals.

We have had "Pony" for years -- geeze, 6 maybe? -- and we are still dealing with the effects of her racing career. She was offered to me, in part, because I was working at the shelter, and REGAP knew she was going to need extra care. Basically, they thought I had enough experience with injured animals. I'd seen her picture on their site and been smitten, but it mentioned she would need surgery, and I really wanted a little less of a challenge what with my daily work with abused animals and my multiple pets. And yet, when the adoption coordinator mentioned her as a good match, we agreed to meet her.

We took our sheltie at that time, Riley, and the meeting with her and the foster family went well, but we told them we wanted to think about it. Apparently, we'd no sooner left with the foster mom was contacting other people in the organization to say she knew we'd be getting her. No kidding that we went to look at a crate, the store happened to have REGAP there, and I said I was probably adopting a dog from them, and they said, "Hi Michelle."

Anyhow, I adopted her knowing she would need surgery to fix a leg that was broken and allowed to heal improperly. Michigan State had agreed to do it and REGAP had agreed to pay for it, saying we were doing enough in giving her a home. She took months to heal from the surgery, with trips to the nearest greyhound specialists daily, and then every other day, and then a few times a week...

Right about the time we found out we needed to return to Michigan and care for my mom, we found out the pins in her legs were coming out and causing pain. So, in a case of eerie timing, she ended up back at Michigan State. She had the surgery in January to remove all the metal, and she still has a bandage while it closes up.

Think of all the pain this dog has suffered and the loss of 80% of the use of a leg, all because she didn't get proper vet care at the time of injury. And she was a Grade A racer, so one of the money makers. There's always another litter of dogs though, so even the fastest are easier to replace than to maintain. I guess they were going to breed her, but she wouldn't go into heat -- which can happen when they've suppressed it for a while. Luckily, she was a favorite of the trainer, and so she ended up in rescue.

Needless to say, I'm anti-racing and of the mind that it will never be safe for the dogs. Greyhound racing is hard to make a profit at, and tracks tend to fight to be allowed to have slot machines to subsidize it. That means that there will always be corners cut in order to keep it going, and that means that the dogs will always be the ones to suffer. The ideal dog is one they can feed garbage, cage up, and still perform well. There's no money in coddling the dogs to keep them healthy in the long run, not when there's another litter -- and these dogs have huge litters.

I understand that this is a living for people, and -- all things being equal -- I don't want to see anyone out of work. But all things are not equal, or fair, for these dogs.

BTW, the last time I entered this debate, I got stalked. Someone on the board referred to the initial of "my" last name, only it happened to match the name of another Michelle where I worked. So, we figure they called to verify, and got the wrong girl, but then used the info to show they were looking for me. Fortunately, I've mellowed in my old age.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> BTW, the last time I entered this debate, I got stalked. Someone on the board referred to the initial of "my" last name, only it happened to match the name of another Michelle where I worked. So, we figure they called to verify, and got the wrong girl, but then used the info to show they were looking for me. Fortunately, I've mellowed in my old age.


Ok, that is just downright creepy.

I HATE stalkers. My sis is going through a bout of that with her ex. He was scheduled to go to trial on Tuesday for some of the stuff he has been doing. The court date has been set for months, but on Thursday his attorney asked for a continuance because he won't be able to make it, he's going to Europe. Jeez he made his travel plans 6 months ago and he waits till the county attorney gets all the depositions, subpoenas sent out etc and couldn't be bothered to ask for a continuance or a different court date before? 

Sorry for the hijack, it's been causing my sis and parents a lot of stress lately.

On a good note I get to bring my doggie back from the vet today, he's doing better.


----------



## Shari (Jun 12, 2009)

I love reading about everyones pets....I have two dogs...One a black lab named Sindr she is 16yrs young...then there is Kirby a little yorkie who is 7 yrs young...both are my babies...there are numerous dog parks around here that i take them too not so much Sindr anymore....and Kirby he rather be at home with his Sindr than without her....my profile picture is of my sister rotty Luke who regrettably passed away very young...but him and my kirby were best buds....they would kiss for hours....and kirby would stick his head in Lukes mouth was the funniest thing seeing this 180 pound rotty with a yorkie in his mouth...but he would never have hurt a fly..he was more afraid of you than you could be of him...he was a big old baby....I love the Rescue stories as well....i have been looking into Rescues and fostering them...my whole family does it as well....we are animal lovers over here....

Have a good day everyone...


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Shari, Welcome!









I love these stories as well. It seems as though a lot of readers have a good heart when it comes to pets.

Sailor


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, here we go. Here are some shots of Cecily, the ridgeback, and Pancho, the retriever. They were great pals. Pancho helped raise Cecily and they never had a disagreement. But Pancho got old and tired, though he loved to romp with Cecily right up to the end, and like it or not, they did it in a family where the guy in charge usually had a camera with him. Please be patient. This is wacky.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG!  BrassMan, those pics are too funny!  My dogs play together and Duke will sit on Huck, but it doesn't last long, and we haven't been able to get photographic proof yet.  Your pictures give me hope that we'll capture the phenomeon someday.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

It helps to have a shirt pocket camera. That wasn't even all of them! Here's one in the rain:










I tell you, Cecily rocks!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

We have 2 Golden Retrievers. Wilson, my big red boy, just turned 3. Shelby, my super-sweet, super-blonde blondie, is 2 1/2. We recently adopted Z, a 1 year old Maine **** Cat. He thinks he's a dog.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

We have a precious blonde Pomeranian, who is my daughter's baby, she was her 4th birthday present! She is our second child.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll have you know, Brassman, I bought your book cuz you are such a huge animal lover!  Haven't started it yet though. Those pictures are hilarious!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

And all I say is "Park?" and I always get this knowing smile. We love the dog park. I get to read and she gets to run around with her buddies


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> I'll have you know, Brassman, I bought your book cuz you are such a huge animal lover!  Haven't started it yet though. Those pictures are hilarious!


Clearly, you are a discerning person of immense refinement and flawless judgment!

I can tell you that dogs figure in in the third volume (Book Klub starts July 1!). Somewhat to my surprise, the heroine manifested an affinity for cats, also God's creatures. This increased throughout the three volumes and culminates, I guess you could say, in the fourth volume (out perhaps next month), where a very unusual cat takes a leading role in the story. I shall force myself to the Book Bazaar when the time comes....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

@ brassman: That sitting on the other dog thing is a fairly typical dominance display. I note that it's always the same dog (with the darker muzzle) sitting on the other, so we know which dog thinks it's in charge.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

NogDog said:


> @ brassman: That sitting on the other dog thing is a fairly typical dominance display. I note that it's always the same dog (with the darker muzzle) sitting on the other, so we know which dog thinks it's in charge.


I've had a lot of dogs in my life, often in pairs, and that's the first time I've seen such a thing. You may be right, but I can tell you the sitter is female, the sittee male, and both are neutered. Moreover, the male is far older, and when only one goody is tossed out the back door (something we avoided doing whenever possible), the older male, the sittee, invariably claimed it. One thing you can tell from the pictures is that the retriever, of course, is nearly immune to rain and cold. One thing you can't tell is that the ridgeback most often sat on him when the ground was cold.

Personally, I don't blame her.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I have a "bootiful" pom. She's all girl, so little and soft, shes just so sweet... she gets more attention at our house than anybody!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

NogDog said:


> @ brassman: That sitting on the other dog thing is a fairly typical dominance display. I note that it's always the same dog (with the darker muzzle) sitting on the other, so we know which dog thinks it's in charge.


This is interesting because our alpha, Huckleberry, is the one who gets sat on! The other dog does it to get Huckle's attention, or so we think.

I love how we humanize doggie actions.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

frojazz said:


> This is interesting because our alpha, Huckleberry, is the one who gets sat on! The other dog does it to get Huckle's attention, or so we think.
> 
> I love how we humanize doggie actions.


I may be wrong. I was going by what I remember hearing somewhere else, but my attempts to find corroborating information on the web have, so far, come up empty (neither pro nor con). I've posted a question at a couple dog forums to see if anyone has any more information, just because of my insatiable curiosity. Maybe it's just a way to keep one's hind quarters warm?


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Maybe it's just a way to keep one's hind quarters warm?


That's why I don't blame her! If I went around bare-assed in the winter (and had to sit down), I'd be happy to have Pancho around myself.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Cecily and Pancho are a riot! I've never seen a dog sit on another one!

I have two black labs, Max and Sasuke (yes, my children named him after a cartoon character on Naruto). We got Max first, and last year were talking about getting another dog. Two days after this discussion, I came into the living room to find my husband looking confused. He was looking at Max and said, "There's another one in the laundry room."  Another what?

I went into the laundry room to check, and there sat Max's twin. He was filthy and terribly skinny, and ecstatic to be inside. Apparently, there was a hole in the fence, and he came into the yard to have a sniff at what my husband was barbecuing on the grill. He had left the back door open, and the dog came right inside.

We placed ads and checked the shelters, but nobody claimed him. So now he's microchipped and tagged and is mine all mine. (He really is mine. He likes the rest of the family just fine, but he is glued to me like Velcro.)

This is Sasuke, who apparently thinks the house is too cold in the winter, and he must attach himself to the pellet stove:









And this is Max, who really really really likes his pink blankie and wraps himself up in it to sleep:


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I've had the time to read the whole thread now, and I have to say, louiseb, bless you for taking in these doggies that people abandon for such shameful reasons as "I want a cuter dog."  Those pics of poor little Queenie made me cry.  She was so lucky to have you, as are the rest of your brood.  Great dogs!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Aw, thank you. I have to admit though my family thinks I'm a little nuts.   

Queenie was in even worse shape than those pictures when my vet got her, if you can imagine. They treated her 6 weeks before I saw her. Once she was home with me and started feeling better she was just full of personality. Very fiesty. She had her own bed in the corner and she would bark at anyone else in it till they moved. All the other dogs respected her, and she completely ignored them unless they were in her way. She was very awkward when I picked her up, clearly was not used to being held, but she was always very excited to see me.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

These are my two standard poodles. Pirate is the apricot and the male, Magic is the black and the female. She had an apricot parent hence her guard hairs coming in lighter. She's also a jealous little thing hence her being in every shot I got of Pirate.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Elegant poodles, Sheherazade! Love Sasuke, GreenThumb. Dogs aren't the only critters who appreciate heat. Check out Winston!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I brought my puppy home tonight. He is a Schnorgi, half Schnauzer and half Corgi.
The picture below was taken on the way home.
Here's Tommy.........................


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I've got a beagle named Lily. Love her more than words can describe. She just turned 10 on June


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have three Chihuahuas: Leo, Emma, and Jackie. And one other Chihuahua, Edie, who belongs to my daughter. This one is Jackie, trying to decide whether to attack the cat.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have 3 Basset Hounds, all rescues. They are just so darn funny & sweet!

Miles is in the back resting his head on Tucker and Rosie is on the right. Rosie & Tucker are sibblings and I adopted them as a bonded pair.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

That's a nice troika!


----------



## permit1850 (Jun 7, 2009)

We have four Boston Terriers and a black fuzzy alien.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

In October I had to put my beloved yellow lab Belle down. After some I thought, we decided to rescue a keeshond. They are great family dogs with lots of character. This new dog is no exception, but not in a good way. He is terribly damaged, and we are working with him, but he is still very very strange. He would prefer to go outside only once a day. If you ask him if he wants to go out, he runs to his kennel and lays down. He doesn't know how to play. Every once in a while, usuallly after going outside to do his business, he will come inside and play, but for only 5 seconds. I kid you not! He is very sweet and loving, but he is seriously taking a toll on all of us.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I found with my emotionally damaged dogs that the other dogs in the house help a lot in their rehabilitation. They will take cues from the others. I know the reason Merle has come as far as he has is because he is so bonded to my chow mix, Angel. He always has his eyes on her. He loves me too, but I think he trusts her more to guide him in what is safe.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

egh - hang in there - maybe one of our dog expert/trainers will chime in here with suggestions, but as long as he is not destructive you are ahead of the game.  We have friends that have adopted a brother and sister who were both mistreated but with lots of loving and attention are coming around.  We have not met the dogs yet but hope to soon.

Kudos to you for adopting -


----------



## LilliPilli (Mar 25, 2009)

"In October I had to put my beloved yellow lab Belle down. After some I thought, we decided to rescue a keeshond. They are great family dogs with lots of character. This new dog is no exception, but not in a good way. He is terribly damaged, and we are working with him, but he is still very very strange. He would prefer to go outside only once a day. If you ask him if he wants to go out, he runs to his kennel and lays down. He doesn't know how to play. Every once in a while, usuallly after going outside to do his business, he will come inside and play, but for only 5 seconds. I kid you not! He is very sweet and loving, but he is seriously taking a toll on all of us."

You didn't mention how long you have had him, but some dogs take a while to adjust to a new situation, and this is perfectly normal. He sounds like a dog that has a softer-type personality, and with these guys it can take a while for them to come around. He is running to his crate because he feels safe. Even though you are being kind to him, he still wants to seek comfort there.

One thing I have found that helps tons is to "tether" the dog to you. Use a leash and put it on a belt loop or around your waist so that he is forced to do everything you do. It helps him bond with you, and it helps him to learn that you are the master. Tethering cures all kinds of behaviors in puppies and adult dogs. You don't have to do it for long; I have seen people do this for a week or so and see a world of difference. 

I always tell people to expect the worst when they are getting an adult dog. Howling, trying to run away, etc. They miss their "pack", and they don't realize that you are now pack. Dogs have a hierarchy of needs, just as people do. The basic needs are food and shelter, and over time he will realize that you are providing these things now. Then he will start trying to satisfy his social needs.

Don't worry too much; I bet he will come around!


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

egh34 said:


> In October I had to put my beloved yellow lab Belle down. After some I thought, we decided to rescue a keeshond. They are great family dogs with lots of character. This new dog is no exception, but not in a good way. He is terribly damaged, and we are working with him, but he is still very very strange. He would prefer to go outside only once a day. If you ask him if he wants to go out, he runs to his kennel and lays down. He doesn't know how to play. Every once in a while, usuallly after going outside to do his business, he will come inside and play, but for only 5 seconds. I kid you not! He is very sweet and loving, but he is seriously taking a toll on all of us.


Egh,
I also have a rescued Keeshound. We adopted her when she was about 2 years old. She loves her toys but, will only play with the pluch ones. Once she has it she will bring them to you but, will not let go. The game only lasts about 5 min. Then she gives up. Maybe it is the breed. She does not play well with other dogs at all. I am assuming she was not properly socialized as a pup. She gets along so well with people especially with young children. 
Hang in there! I am sure he will come around once she gets used to you and your family. How long have you had him? I have to agree with you that they are a great family dog!!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

We have had him since October, and he did really well. Then when Christmas rolled around he used the our live tree as his bathroom, I'm sure thanking us for bringing nature in to him, so that he wouldn't have to go out. We can't really trust him alone, and even sometimes if I go upstairs he will go and pee in out front room (even tho he had been outside with 2 hours). Whenever I let him outside, I encourage himm to go out with treats both before (to get him out) and after (to reward what he did). I also try not to let him outside for very long, as for some reason that disturbs himm.

We are trying to be patient and understanding. He is a great little car rider, and is very polite in everything he does. He just doesn't seem very happy, and it breaks my heart. Anyway, thanks for "listening"!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Both of my hounds are rescues as well. It took a good year for each of them before they were really housebroken, and they were each about a year old when I got them. It's horrible frustrating, but I think a lot of these rescues are so traumatized that it takes them longer to get adjusted.

They're both in the 3 year old range now, and they rarely have an accident in the house. They each have a distinct personality. Daisy, the little one, is a people dog, she loves being around people. She gets along with other dogs, but she does get angry when she sees one walk by the house. She doesn't play a lot with other dogs.

Ripley is terrified of strangers, and tries to get away if she sees someone she doesn't know well. She is a dog's dog, she loves other dogs, loves to play with any kind of dog.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

egh34 said:


> We have had him since October, and he did really well. Then when Christmas rolled around he used the our live tree as his bathroom, I'm sure thanking us for bringing nature in to him, so that he wouldn't have to go out. We can't really trust him alone, and even sometimes if I go upstairs he will go and pee in out front room (even tho he had been outside with 2 hours). Whenever I let him outside, I encourage himm to go out with treats both before (to get him out) and after (to reward what he did). I also try not to let him outside for very long, as for some reason that disturbs himm.
> 
> We are trying to be patient and understanding. He is a great little car rider, and is very polite in everything he does. He just doesn't seem very happy, and it breaks my heart. Anyway, thanks for "listening"!


That is the reason we do not have a live tree! My Keeshound will go out in the back yard (which we fenced in) and will not go to the bathroom there she must go for a walk. She also will not stay out there by herself at all!!!! It gets a little frustrating at times but, I think as pidgeon said it takes longer for them to adjust to being loved. I think it took my baby about 6 months before she would trust us. I think in all good time he will settle in and feel like a part of the family. In the meantime I would maybe consult with the vet to make sure there is not a medical reason for him going in the house. It sould be just behavioral too. Maybe some training will work. In the meantime just try and have some patience with him I am sure he will come around when he is ready.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love all the pictures!

My pup is a yorkie/silky. Her name is Addie. I got her when she was nine months as a rehome.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know the breed real well, but I've been in rescue for 12 years, and would suggest the following:

For stress:  try a DAP plug-in (brand name:  Comfort Zone) in the room where the dog spends the most time.  DAP stands for dog appeasement pheromone and it's the pheromone that a mother dog releases when her puppies are stressed.  You will not be able to smell it at all.  Basically, it is to a dog what the smell of baking cookies or apple pie, etc is to us humans.  It's not a sedative in any way, but the smell reminds us of home and good times and it's hard not to relax when you smell it.  I would also add a product called "Rescue Remedy."  It's a bit on the woo-woo side in that I cannot offer any scientific reason why it works, but it was originally designed for people who had to undergo extended stays in the hospital and it too can help take the edge off, but has no sedative effect.  You just add a few drops to their water. (And for yourself if you are feeling very stressed - I take it when things are very tough at work and I want to keep myself from biting someone's head off, LOL).

For inappropriate elimination:  I'm assuming the dog has been to a vet and you've ruled out any physiological cause (i.e., urinary tract infection).  What I do is initially lightly clean the spot (i.e., mop with paper towels, but no cleanser) and the dog gets their next meal in that spot.  (after the meal I clean it with an enzyme cleaner).  The dog will probably pick a different spot next time, but just be patient and repeat the process.  The reasoning behind this method is that most dogs will not urinate/defecate in a spot where they eat. Moving the feeding location each time they do it sends the message that they are doing their business in the wrong spot.  May sound wacky, but it does work.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sienna_98 said:


> I don't know the breed real well, but I've been in rescue for 12 years, and would suggest the following:
> 
> For stress: try a DAP plug-in (brand name: Comfort Zone) in the room where the dog spends the most time. DAP stands for dog appeasement pheromone and it's the pheromone that a mother dog releases when her puppies are stressed. You will not be able to smell it at all. Basically, it is to a dog what the smell of baking cookies or apple pie, etc is to us humans. It's not a sedative in any way, but the smell reminds us of home and good times and it's hard not to relax when you smell it. I would also add a product called "Rescue Remedy." It's a bit on the woo-woo side in that I cannot offer any scientific reason why it works, but it was originally designed for people who had to undergo extended stays in the hospital and it too can help take the edge off, but has no sedative effect. You just add a few drops to their water. (And for yourself if you are feeling very stressed - I take it when things are very tough at work and I want to keep myself from biting someone's head off, LOL).
> 
> For inappropriate elimination: I'm assuming the dog has been to a vet and you've ruled out any physiological cause (i.e., urinary tract infection). What I do is initially lightly clean the spot (i.e., mop with paper towels, but no cleanser) and the dog gets their next meal in that spot. (after the meal I clean it with an enzyme cleaner). The dog will probably pick a different spot next time, but just be patient and repeat the process. The reasoning behind this method is that most dogs will not urinate/defecate in a spot where they eat. Moving the feeding location each time they do it sends the message that they are doing their business in the wrong spot. May sound wacky, but it does work.


That is some very interesting information. Years ago, I was a vet tech, and specialized in behavior, but this dog has baffled me. We do everything possible not to stress this dog out, and continue to be consistent in everything we do. He does show us brief glimpes into his personality, but reverts right back into his shell. It is almost like he is ashamed. I have never experienced anything like this dog, and I have had dogs and been around lots of dogs my whole life.

We continue to work with him, and I look forward to trying somme of your suggestions.
Thanks again!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

On a silly note......
I have perused this thread and pulled cute names of all your pets from it and compiled a list to send to my sister-in-law.  She has a new yorkiepoo puppy, female, and can't figure out a name for her.....


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I have two shelter dogs of my own. Meet Maya and Miranda!










They are both White Siberian Huskies. No, they're not from the same litter. In fact, Maya (liver colored nose, cream edged ears) is the older by 8 months, and they came from different shelters about 40-50 miles apart.

I think Maya may have a touch of Shepherd in her, her head is bigger and more square, and her ears are just a bit bigger.










Mira, on the other hand, is all Husky. And no, I don't shave them. We live in a 1 br. apartment in Nashville, TN, they are strictly indoor dogs (I take them to the dog park as often as possible, but they're not outside longer than 3 hours a day.)










They're almost exactly the same size now, but Mira was 4.5 months old when I got her, while Maya was 8 months old. Here are the first pictures I ever saw of them. Maya's was on Petfinder, and Mira's was on Craigslist, posted by a shelter volunteer.



















Both of their right eyes are blue. Maya's left is amber, and Mira's is Parti-colored (part one color, part another) brown with a little chunk of blue in the upper left corner.

Pets are such joy.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

egh34,

If you haven't done so already, I'd really recommend signing up for an obedience class (positive training, of course).  When I got my 2nd Aussie, I was her *4th* owner and she was just 2 y/o.  She was a very "soft" dog (my first was a lot more hard-headed and I grew up with terriers -- so 'soft' was a new experience).  Very early on during a walk I made the mistake of 'correcting' her (this was pre-positive training days) and snapped her collar when she did not respond to a command.  She *collapsed* to the ground and refused to move.  I had to pick her up and carry her the rest of the way home.  Taught me a darn good lesson.  Anyway, although she knew basic obedience commands, we clearly had a communication problem, so I signed her up for obedience.  We built up her obedience skills, her confidence, and she also learned that just because I said "No," her world was not going to come to an end.  The improvement in her confidence made a world of difference for her and how she related to everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sienna_98 said:


> egh34,
> 
> If you haven't done so already, I'd really recommend signing up for an obedience class (positive training, of course). When I got my 2nd Aussie, I was her *4th* owner and she was just 2 y/o. She was a very "soft" dog (my first was a lot more hard-headed and I grew up with terriers -- so 'soft' was a new experience). Very early on during a walk I made the mistake of 'correcting' her (this was pre-positive training days) and snapped her collar when she did not respond to a command. She *collapsed* to the ground and refused to move. I had to pick her up and carry her the rest of the way home. Taught me a darn good lesson. Anyway, although she knew basic obedience commands, we clearly had a communication problem, so I signed her up for obedience. We built up her obedience skills, her confidence, and she also learned that just because I said "No," her world was not going to come to an end. The improvement in her confidence made a world of difference for her and how she related to everyone.


Your post made me smile.
The reference to hard-headed and terriers.
From my avatar you can guess.
First a Westie and now a Cairn.
Hard-headed - but fun.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ah yes.  I grew up with both Cairns and Yorkies.  My aunt always has at least one Westie. Lovely personalities.  

My Aussies are dear to my heart, but I do still have a couple of terriers (rat terriers) to keep my training skills sharp. LOL!


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I have 2 Dalmatians. Or ask I normaly describe them. 1 Spotted bed hog and 1 spotted whining bottomless pit.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

darkbow said:


> I've got a beagle named Lily. Love her more than words can describe. She just turned 10 on June


Beagles are so cute. We lived in a townhome across from some people who got a beagle puppy, and we were able to watch him grow up. So cute. Post pics if you got 'em, darkbow!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> On a silly note......
> I have perused this thread and pulled cute names of all your pets from it and compiled a list to send to my sister-in-law. She has a new yorkiepoo puppy, female, and can't figure out a name for her.....


Ok, she picked a name, but not from the boards. Still, it was one I suggested: Pixel. No picture though, sorry.........


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

*Here is our "Bisky" (Hunny Biskit) We just love her, she was born a few days before my DD turned 4.... she is her BABY! 










*Enlarged to show detail!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

We added this puppy last Thursday, and she is really helping my Keeshond come out of his shelll. He is still really strange, but he is begining to play with the pup, and becoming more social with us. Yay!!!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Let's try a bigger picture?


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

We have a big, little-of-everything mutt who guards the house with relentless perseverence.  He was acquired back when we lived in a more . . . adventurous neighborhood.  Now we live in a calmer place.  We don't bother to lock our doors, though we suspect the reason Sam the Dog barks and snarls at anyone who broaches the perimeter is because his food dish is inside.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

egh34 said:


> We added this puppy last Thursday, and she is really helping my Keeshond come out of his shelll. He is still really strange, but he is begining to play with the pup, and becoming more social with us. Yay!!!


That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Your post made me smile.
> The reference to hard-headed and terriers.
> From my avatar you can guess.
> First a Westie and now a Cairn.
> ...


Geoffthomas, our first family dog was a Cairn that we called Corky. She was such a sweetie and I miss her every day. I love your avatar, cause it reminds me of her.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah he is a lot of fun.
He is finally finding that he "wants" to obey when I "ask" him to do things like sit.
And he enjoys doing it - it becomes part of our "bond".  So he sits and waits when I tell him to stay even though he really wants to run around because he ( I guess) is having more fun waiting to see what I will do with him.

By the way, I asked the members of this forum if I should keep the dog avatar or use my picture (which I use on some other forums) and they chose the dog.
( I agree with them ) Just sayin.......


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ok so I finally learned how to post an image from photobucket. Here's a picture of my darling Puglett: She needs an orthdontist. Sorry it's so large.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This is one of my rescue critters - picture of the other one disappeared 










This guy has so much energy I could make a fortune if I could bottle it! This is a rare quiet moment


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Found it! This little princess weighs about 20 lubs, if that much, and has the longest legs. She's my baby girl and snuggles nicely and sometimes gets in my lap when the "monster" tries to get attention as well. Unfortunately DH cannot figure out the camera because there are some really cool pictures he could take with all three of us


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> This guy has so much energy I could make a fortune if I could bottle it! This is a rare quiet moment


Anju, I love this guy's white muzzle! What a pair you have. What are their names?


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom (Nov 29, 2008)

<-- Duncan MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod, the West Highlander is seven years old.  (What can I say? I loved Adrian Paul in the "Highlander" TV series )

I'll be getting a Cairn later this year.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The black on with the white muzzle, has white feet and his "official" name is domino - as in Domi NO!  Talks a lot and has more personality than any dog I have ever had - a lover as well.

The white one with the tanish spots is called creamita - she has several "cousins" that live in the area, but we got her at the shelter.

I am supposed to be alpha dog, he wants to be and tries is durndest, but she rules the roost!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think the sweetest dog for a pet in the world is the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.  They are energetic, swell with children including newborns. I had one and LOVED her.  But. They are a little fragile - small children cannot "fall" on them like they can a labrador.  And they have a few health problems like the breathing thing that if they don't have as a puppy, the AKC notes that they almost always will before they die.
My second most perfect dog is the Westie. Woo Hoo. "A Game Little Dog".  And they are. Up for anything. Their only problems are ear infections and skin infections but that is easily handled.  They like to herd things, and will try to herd children.  Some people think that they are nipping at kids ankles when they are just trying to "influence" where the kids run.  Love a Westie.  Cried when I had to help him go to sleep.  Just like the scene in Marley.  They can have an attitude.  Will sulk if scolded.  
My current little love is a Cairn.  No known problems. Look them up in the AKC site. Don't even sulk. A little smaller than a Westie. They have most of the same characteristics.  The experts say that they are NOT a lap dog.  High energy. If you don't find something for them to do, they will find it for themselves.  Yes.
But my guy wants on my lap at precisely 8:30pm. Thank you very much.

I have had and loved a German Shepherd, a 100 pound Golden Retriever, a yellow labrador, a Cavalier King Charles spaniel, a Westie, an American Bulldog a long-haired Chihuahau, and my Cairn.  After getting the lab, we have had more than one at a time.  But this is the order that they entered our lives.

We love dogs.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I've enjoyed reading this post and learning about everyone's dogs. They are all beautiful!!

I have 2 dogs, a cat, 2 macaws and salt water fish at the moment.

Here's Fiona - Irish Wolfhound. I "rescued" Fiona last year when she was 11 months old. I got a call from my vet asking me if I would consider taking her into our home ( I had just lost my 2 Springer Spaniels only 4 months apart). Fiona's original human had terminal pancreatic cancer and could no longer care for her. I went to see her and fell in love instantly. Fiona and I continued to go see her original owner until he died in Sept. of last year. She's a well mannered dog and I am so glad I was able to give her a permanent home;










Here's our Newfoundland - Willow - who just turned 10 months old. She is definitely a work in progress. She just went over the 100Lb mark last week. She's gotten into the habit of running up to people and body slamming them. We've been to Obedience classes and took the summer off before starting the second round. I'm wondering if that was such a good idea now.  She is true to her breed though, very quite, laid back, doesn't bark, super super friendly. She was breed out of a couple of huge newfies - 1 140Lb and the sire 180lb.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Paegan said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've enjoyed reading this post and learning about everyone's dogs. They are all beautiful!!
> 
> I have 2 dogs, a cat, 2 macaws and salt water fish at the moment.
> ...


No toy breeds for you, eh?

I love big dogs (I like all dogs, but the larger breeds tend to be my favorites). My mutt's "only" a 60-pounder, but for the size of my house and yard and current life situation, he's probably about as big a dog as can be reasonably expected to share my life.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the wolfhound, what a great story!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What wonderful pups!  WOW and what a story!  Thank you for your adoption  

The thing I think of tho when I see big dogs - not the cost of the food, but the size of the poops! LOL


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> What wonderful pups! WOW and what a story! Thank you for your adoption
> 
> The thing I think of tho when I see big dogs - not the cost of the food, but the size of the poops! LOL


Just think of them as easier to find when cleaning up your yard.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok..you asked for it..

I have:

Jethro - Golden Retriever
Lucy - retired racing Greyhound (rescue)
Roxie - American Bulldog  (we're her 6th home)
Gotti - Italian greyhound (avatar)
Halle - Great Dane  (somebody carried her in the store at 4 1/2 months asking if we wanted her)

also in our mix of no children...

3 ferrets - Coco, Ralph and Alice  (passed: Trixie, Teddy and Norton) - all from rescue groups
3 leopard geckos - Apollo, Rocky and Adrienne (passed recently: Louie)  (Louie was given to us after a Nun passed away..don't ask, Apollo from a customer who didn't want him anymore)
1 bearded dragon- Sedona  (birthday present from my husband..only 10 weeks old)

My husband and I own a pet supply store so we're everyone's first contact point...we love animals and they know a sob story gets us.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Paegan, love the pic of your Fiona.  When we were stationed overseas my husband was in the Wolfhound squadron.  A couple of the guys adopted an Irish wolfhound to be the squadron mascot.  Gomer was a great dog, friendly & gentle.  He was also a great big dog, and at time when he was hanging around the squadron he'd "escape" and they'd get a phone call - "Gomer's at the bowling alley eating french fries", etc.  Occasionally I'd see him loping around the main parking lot, grab hold of him & call the desk to have someone come pick him up.  Eventually they stopped bringing him to work - it just seemed for the best.  
LOL - just remembered the time I saw my husband picking up lunch - I asked him what happened to the sandwich I'd made him.  Gomer had snagged it from his desk.  
Not to snub Willow - she has a pretty face as well!


----------



## alcina (Jul 2, 2009)

Ooo, love threads like this so I can bore even more people with my two Ridgebacks LOL I'm a bit of an over photo taker of them, I'm afraid 

Here's Dora, my older girl









And here's MatildaLily, who is now about 20 months old









Til loves to lounge on Dora









I have roughly 70 bazillion images of my girls so if you ever want a doggie fix (and some of our three kitties) you can head to my blog or to my pb gallery


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

2 Female toy poodles - Summer and Sky!

I don't know how to add photos ;(


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

LindaW said:


> 2 Female toy poodles - Summer and Sky!
> 
> I don't know how to add photos ;(


No excuses LindaW - In tthe Kindleboards Photo Gallery there is a sticky

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html

that tells you how to do it, and if you have problems, ask, someone will help. I keep forgetting and everyone is super nice about reminding this ol' geezereette how to do it.

It is mandatory you post furbaby pictures


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

3 ShihTzus and 1 grandpug


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> No excuses LindaW - In tthe Kindleboards Photo Gallery there is a sticky
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html
> 
> ...


Well. I've tried numerous times with Flikr, but it's not working. I'll try later (I'm at work right now).


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a mac and have to copy my pictures to photobucket,  and then it is a snap!

buena suerte


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Whoo Hoo....

Thanks to Verena I was able to get a pic of my "girls" posted. Here they are lounging in my husbands office. They like to nap while he works.

I have better ones on my home pc - but this will do for now.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Verena is a magician isn't she?  She helped me too.

Such cute fur babies, thanks for sharing.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

We have gone to the dogs around here-
First we have the farmdogs Buster the lab and Fred the Aussie Heeler
Then our Grand-Dog lives with us and she is Jazzy and MinPin
Also we have a rescue pom named Heidi who is so sweet
and last but not forgotten my Tommy (see avatar) he is a 9 week old half Schnauzer and half Corgi AKA a Schnorgi.

I love each and everyone of our furbabies.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

alcina-Your ridgebacks are beautiful!  They look like they play hard.

LindaW-I'm glad that you were able to figure out how to share a picture of your babies.  They sure look relaxed!  So cute.

I love reading about pets.  'Specially doogles.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I have four long-haired dachshunds.  My newest is a female and she is gray, white and black and has blue eyes!  She is just about one year old and her name is "Chloe," but I tend to jokingly call her "Chloista."  ... and I've taken that for my Kindle board name!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

erskinelake said:


> Ok..you asked for it..
> I have:
> Jethro - Golden Retriever
> Lucy - retired racing Greyhound (rescue)
> ...


Wow that is a full house!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

erskinelake said:


> Ok..you asked for it..
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...


I love geckos!! I used to watch them feed on the window screens on my patio. But what the heck is a bearded dragon? Wouldn't they burn their beards off when they are spouting flames?


----------

